# Thinking of a Quella



## David James (23 Apr 2013)

Hello.
New job coming up, will need to ride about 8 miles round trip. Thinking of a SS, absolute maximum budget is £500.
Thought about the Create, but then read a pile of negative reviews so then came across the Quella - has anyone any views on the Quella One ?
http://quellabicycle.com/bicycles/quella-one-68.html

Failing that, I have seen the Specialized P.Fix 2012 Single Speed, but a mate tells me the chain ring is so small that I will be reduced to doing 5mph.
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/pfix-2012-single-speed-road-bike-ec033971#reviews

Again, any advice will be much much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

DJ


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2013)

Swerve the P.Fix. That's not a bike you'd want to be commuting on.

Other options around that price are the Fuji Feather and Specialized Langster, both of which are pretty well thought of. 

The Quella looks nice, but it's a bit hipster-y IMO.


----------



## David James (23 Apr 2013)

> Swerve the P.Fix. That's not a bike you'd want to be commuting on.


 
yeah that confirms what I have been told. Will look up the Fuji and Langster in a mo.

I posted this here as I couldn't locate any independent reviews of the Quella.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2013)

They've not been around for long which could explain your struggles.

Here's Bike Radar's preview: http://www.bikeradar.com/commuting/news/article/quella-one-fixie-first-look-36547/

Possibly worth waiting until a full review? They mention one is due in Urban Cyclist.


----------



## simon.r (23 Apr 2013)

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOPOMPKOJ/on_one_pompino_drop_bar_urban_bike
or
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOPMPRS/on_one_pompino_flat_bar_urban_bike

Proven frame with reasonable kit, including two brakes!


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2013)

Just remembered, a guy at work has a Kona Paddy Wagon, which he loves.


----------



## David James (23 Apr 2013)

AndyRM said:


> Just remembered, a guy at work has a Kona Paddy Wagon, which he loves.


Nice tip - its in my price range and Evans have it on sale so might just check it.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2013)

I just got a 2012 Honky Tonk. Absolute dream to ride, and I've never heard a bad word against a Kona frame.


----------



## David James (23 Apr 2013)

I just realised that with the Ride2Work scheme in my new job (if I wait three months until 'probation' is over) I can afford a slightly higher priced bike. I have to say, the Cinelli looks awesom. The 2012 (only in white) is on sale, but the 2013 edition looks great, and after the scheme will cost me around 460 quid

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/cinelli/mystic-rats-2013-single-speed-road-bike-ec046632


----------



## AndyRM (23 Apr 2013)

It does look cool, but for me you're getting into the realms of a trendy hipster bike again. Carbon fork aside, I'm not sure you're really getting all that much more for your money, other than the cachet of the Cinelli name.

Worth checking the terms of your scheme at work. At my place it's from January - January. Didn't kick in until April so I'm paying the amount over 9 months rather than 12.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Apr 2013)

If you're not wedded to a steel frame, I started out on the fixed road to sin aboard an EBC "Revolution Track", an earlier version of this

EDIT: If the 2012 Paddy Wagon fits, it is a steal ?geddit? from Evans.


----------



## David James (23 Apr 2013)

Thanks to all - I think I will put this one on pause until August when I will be able to make the purchase through the Ride2Work.

Its going to be a long, cranky summer waiting for that day to come.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Apr 2013)

Ride to work? Look at the lovely Genesis.....


----------

